# WOC - Emanuel Ungaro



## jilliandanica (Sep 30, 2008)

Any of you planning on buying stuff from the Ungaro collection?

Everything looks so blehh but I think I'm going to pick up Mineral e/s because I'm a sucker for browns. Maybe the BP too but this collection doesn't seem very woc friendly.

Thoughts?


----------



## makeba (Sep 30, 2008)

i can't figure out what items in this collection would suit me! i think i am gonna pass on this one. i got real caught up in Cult of Cherry and have not found any upcoming collection to hit me like that one did.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

What she said.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, nothing wows me from that collection at all.  I can totally pass on it and not feel like I'm missing something...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll pass....


----------



## Lapis (Sep 30, 2008)

Right now my cart has in  Crushed Bougainvillea ccb, soft flower and lilac touch e/s
And even the e/s I'm not sure about, so until I see them in person I don't know, the only sure thing is the ccb.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 30, 2008)

I really need to see more swatches on woc...with the way the economy is going, I have to make wiser MAC purchases hehe.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, Jilliandanica, I am so glad you started this thread because I don't see ONE thing that wows me at all.  I am not positive if any of the colors would suit us WOC ladies.  I'm a NC44 and I am up for any color, but this collection seems so "Meh!" to me.  The lipglasses look nice, but it looks like something that already came out, just with the name Emanuel Ungaro slapped on it.

Well, the bright side is.......more money saved.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw the collection in real life.  I am NW 45/47 and it is just mediocre.  Nothing worth breaking the bank for.


----------



## damsel (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm only getting 2 thing from this collection pure rose l/s [i like pale pink lips] & soft flower e/s [i've been wanting a coral e/s for a while]. nothing else from the collection really strikes me.

there are more than enough purple, brown and cream e/s. a pastel pink lip gloss is released every other collection, i already have cherry blossom from cult of cherry, that's enough. i have no use for cream color bases or a lip stain. the beauty powder blush will not show up on my skin etc.


----------



## Destiny (Oct 1, 2008)

I am passing on this collection. I personally don't find this collection to be all that great.. nothing worth breaking the bank for. I'm waiting to purchase the holiday sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yoyie (Oct 1, 2008)

besides lilac touch, i luv all purples, i'm gonna pass on the collection...which kinda makes me sad, i REALLY want new makeup


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 1, 2008)

I totally agree with you ladies. I shopped my stash and I don't need any lippies or anything else for that matter. The Ungaro stuff has been tossed outta my cart and I'm definitely passing up Manish too since its all repromotes. Yay for saving money, at least until holiday stuff comes out.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 1, 2008)

The only thing that initially caught my eye was mineral e/s, since I love cool browns.

I do feel like it's not very woc friendly, which bothers me a bit more than I care to admit. (Despite my wallet rejoicing.. LOL)


----------



## nunu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm passing this collection, all the colours won't show up on me.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm getting the Crushed Bourgainvilla for sure!! Nothing else even grabs my interest for a second.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am so happy...But this is the first collection I will actually save money on...There is nothing that really caught my attention...so I don't think so. Unless one of you ladies do a fotd and the look is something I really, really like.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 1, 2008)

I am trying to curb my enthusiasm on MAC and makeup overall.  If I live 40 years, I will still have a stash and I'm really trying to be a smart shopper.  I really do have enough makeup and purchase out of greed and with the economy as it is, I cannot keep doing this...must...control...the...URGE


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

PASS!!! I'd rather save my money for the holiday pallets


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm an NC30 now and I will pass this collection. Not because I think the colors won't show on me, but because everything looks boring. I'll save for Metal Surge and the holliday collections.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2008)

I am very happily saying no-no to this collection. It is just so... There isn't anything that I really *must* have.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going to pass also..
Been there done that..If I change my mind, I'll get the lip stain..that's if I change my mind...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

...pass...Nothing really pops.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm passing on this collection, nothing really grabs my attention....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I had two more hands, so I could give this collection 4 thumbs down. Can you say YAWN? I think the packaging is goofy, too.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to checking out the matte eye shadows.


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 3, 2008)

ive been in a MAC buyin rut for the longest, i have so much from the perm collection I seem to see what i already have and compare it to whats new and just dupe it..my love for mac is diminishing sadly...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 3, 2008)

I want the pink CCB, but that's it.  So I technically only got 2 liners from Suite Array, not getting anything from Manish and one thing from Ungaro.  This bodes well for my wallet.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing jumps out at me from this collection, which I kind of expected anyway. It's not really very WoC-friendly.

Will swatch the Bougainvillea CCB in-store tomorrow, but I'll probably forego that and get some MSFs instead.

Cult of Cherry has ruined me for all other LE collections. Don't think anything can top that.


----------



## JustDivine (Oct 3, 2008)

Amber you must get CB ccb!!! It is awesome...honestly. The perfect flush on your cheeks and an amazing lip colour! I got it at Carnaby St Pro today...

Everything else though is crap.....the shadows did not show up at all...I didnt even look at the lip stuff


----------



## damsel (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Amber you must get CB ccb!!! It is awesome...honestly. The perfect flush on your cheeks and an amazing lip colour! I got it at Carnaby St Pro today...

Everything else though is crap.....the shadows did not show up at all...I didnt even look at the lip stuff_

 
oooh i added CB to my list a while back too. thanks for sealing the deal. i was watching some youtube haul vids and judging by the consistency it looked like it would make a great lip & cheek product! the color is gorgeous!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gladd you guys agree... I didn't see anything...


----------



## Triskele (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm debating about CB ccb and the lip stain - they both look TERRIFYINGLY PINK in the packaging. I'll go and swatch them sometime next week.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Amber you must get CB ccb!!! It is awesome...honestly. The perfect flush on your cheeks and an amazing lip colour! I got it at Carnaby St Pro today...

Everything else though is crap.....the shadows did not show up at all...I didnt even look at the lip stuff_

 
Sigh... well, if you insist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good to know the e/s are as crap as they look online. Must. Not. Swatch. At. Store.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't want a thing from this collection. It looks too cool and pastel to work for me: thinking a lot of stuff won't show up at all, and anything that does will make me look like I'm knocking on death's door.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I got the CB ccb which is gorgeous (thanks JustDivine!) and treated myself to a So Ceylon MSF.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 5, 2008)

i'll take that dark pink CCB please.!?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 5, 2008)

I went ahead and got the pink eyeshadow.  It's a nice matte pink that I think will come in handy.  Especially for anyone who realizes that they have a lot of bold colors in their collection and want something a little more neutral (myself).


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 5, 2008)

I swatched the pink e/s on my hand today and it literally disappeared into my skin...way too sheer. I think I'd spend days packing it on...I've seen better matte pinks. Getting nothing from this collection...Waiting to by the MSFs in Sheer Minerals (I think that's the one).


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 5, 2008)

I will pass on this collection. I won't even waste my gas to go into the store to swatch them.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 5, 2008)

I love love LOVE my Crushed B CCB!! It gives me the perfect layerable base for my blush.  So flushed and sexy!! Really helps my blush last.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 6, 2008)

The first thing that came to mind was how it closely resembles my heatherette in the sense of the pastel colors.  I have the the time of my life with the heatherette showing up so I figure I will say forget it for the Ungaro.  Now I might get the mineral shadow.  I just keep trying to imagine what the stain will look like.  I'll go to MAC on Wed and check it out but I am not expecting anything spectacular.  So like the rest of you ladies, I'm saving for the brush set and the Red She Said/Passions of Red.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 7, 2008)

*I really don't like this collection either. There's nothing spectacular about it anyway!*


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 7, 2008)

So I just checked out the FOTDs posted by TDoll & tinkerbelle2001 and I'm kinda liking the fresh face-ness of the collection, I may have to pick something up =X

LatinaRose - can you post a pic of you with the CB CCB on?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_So I just checked out the FOTDs posted by TDoll & tinkerbelle2001 and I'm kinda liking the fresh face-ness of the collection, I may have to pick something up =X

LatinaRose - can you post a pic of you with the CB CCB on?_

 
Yea, when I saw their FOTDs, I was like "Uh oh.......RESIST".  I hate it when that happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I will not give in.  If anything, maybe that Crushedwhatever CCB..........probably not!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Yea, when I saw their FOTDs, I was like "Uh oh.......RESIST".  I hate it when that happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will not give in.  If anything, maybe that Crushedwhatever CCB..........probably not!_

 
I really thought about getting the pink CCB because I'm a sucker for blush products but I resisted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather save up for another NARS blush


----------



## iliang25 (Oct 14, 2008)

I passed on this collection without feeling guilty..


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 14, 2008)

I Got Mineral eyeshadow. It's the perfect cool brown crease shadow that ive been searching for!! been a long time coming i had to buy a backup. I got lots of compliments today. I wore it with Naked pigment on the lid.
I love its simplicity for an everyday colour and i cant wait to try it with a smoky eye look. Oh and I got Pure Rose lippie because I love my 3N l/s theyre very similar on me. 

The collection is pretty but very dupable. Stains are something readily available at drugstores now, the rest of the eyeshadows MAC has something similar already and how many pale pink glosses can they come out with in one year?!


----------



## crystrill (Oct 14, 2008)

I got all four eyeshadows. They look really pretty on!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I got all four eyeshadows. They look really pretty on!_

 
So did I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




................Okay, I'm ready for my spanking now.

Why, why WHYYYYY did I go to the MAC store..........._*and*_ look at those FOTDs?






*My name is LadyV and I have absolutely NO SELF-CONTROL!!!!*


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 17, 2008)

bp equals love ...def. great for brighten up the face...almost like "dandelion" by benefit or mac "angel" blush.

you can use this product as a highlighter (think MAC Studio Lights Ideal Pink in powder forum)..I finallly checked it out yesterday when I got my "so ceylon" ..and that product  is loved.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 17, 2008)

Crushed Boob <3


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 23, 2008)

Sooooo, even though I said I wasn't interested and thought the collection was pretty lame.. I caved and got Crushed Bougainvellia CCB. But the blame lies solely with Chocolategoddes for wearing it so beautifully in her Jesus FOTD. Shame on her! Not me.





It's so pretty!! I can't wait to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^ Sowwie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was actually going to rave about Crushed Bougainvillea. It's a gorgeous raspberry pink and it just gives the skin that naturally, flushed, dewy look! And it's nice and sheer on the lips, too.
God, I LOVE IT!


----------



## NaturalT (Oct 29, 2008)

I also have to RAVE on the Crushed Bongainvillea! It is a must have product I think especially in the winter when we could look a bit pasty or dull due to the cold. THis gives a lovely dewy flush to the skin and is buildable. Its great for dry skins since it would lock the color in and is good for a dewy face look on any skin type. I even tried it on my lips and it looks looovely. I plan on using this daily for a nice fresh face look without looking to made up. The ingredients are great however I do hope that the synthetic beeswax won't mess me up! Girls I recommend this for all skin colors!!! A must buy, I may back it up when it gets to CCO but the one is going to last a while!


----------



## IvyTrini (Oct 30, 2008)

I am NW45, and I think that everyone should get the Bouganvillea CCB.  Its gorgeous.  Especially on darker skin. Great cheek colour.  I also got the Lilac touch e/s.  I thought it looked blah at first but its a beautiful, soft colour.  Great for those days when you are looking for a neutral look especially when using mattes or satins. It has a tiny, tiny hint of shimmer.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info..I've had these products in my basket several times..now I'm sold..


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, I just tried the CRUSHED BOUGAINVILLEA that I bought last week.

This is a MUST HAVE for WOC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm NW50, and this gives me a wonderful, dewy, healthy, flushed daytime look.  I am ecstatic!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 23, 2009)

Crushed B CCB is fab...I picked up one at Nordies over the weekend...love it on the lips!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Crushed B CCB is fab...I picked up one at Nordies over the weekend...love it on the lips!_

 
Do you mix it with lipgloss or do you just apply it straight on the lips?


----------



## NaturalT (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Do you mix it with lipgloss or do you just apply it straight on the lips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Apply straight on lips over a lip balm or without. If you want shine, add gloss on top.


----------

